# Fuente de alimentación de corriente constante para leds



## fly (Jun 5, 2008)

Hola, que diferencia hay en usar una fuente de alimentación de corriente constantey una de tensión constante como la de toda la vida? 

Aparte de poner todos los leds en serie, me imagino que en ellos caera una tensión que se irá sumando a medida que se van colocando leds en serie y esto tiene alguna limitación?

Se puede usar tambien una regulación PWM con estas fuentes? La estabilidad también es buena? o tiene algun problema?

Las ventajas creo que son que al entregar corriente y no tensión, un cambio de corriente no afecta lo mismo al leds como una tensión, ya que al alimentar por tensión, si hay un cambio pequeño de esta tensión puede aver un incremento mas grande de corriente y por contra si se alimenta por corriente un cambio pequeño de esta corriente o incluso grande de esta corriente solo implicaria un cambio muy pequeño o pequeño de tensión.


----------



## wacalo (Jun 12, 2008)

Hola Fly:
Salvo una tensión inversa elevada que perfore al diodo (led), lo que mata a un led es la excesiva corriente directa; normalmente un led está diseñado para una corriente máxima de 20mA, pero como un led es un diodo, si le aplico directamente una tensión de por ejemplo 5Vdc, no hay nada (o hay muy poco) que me limite la corriente del led y, por lo tanto éste se quemará, por eso se usa una resistencia limitadora (limita la corriente en el led); ahora bien, si en vez de una fuente de tensión (controla tensión no corriente), uso una fuente de corriente (controla corriente, no tensión), ya no me hace falta la resistencia limitadora. Por supuesto si uso una fuente de corriente deberé colocar los leds en serie. Existe también un límite en la cantidad de leds en serie que puedo poner (siempre hay un límite) el límite está dado por el voltage máximo que puede alcanzar la "fuente de corriente" a la salida, una vez alcanzado ese punto la fuente ya no podrá regular la corriente y ésta comenzará a caer (aunque en este caso la tensión a la salida se mantendrá constante). Por supuesto también se pueden construir fuentes de corriente usando control PWM (la estabilidad depende en todos los casos del lazo de control "realimentación negativa")
Saludos. Espero te haya aclarado algo.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 12, 2008)

Cuando utilizas fuente de tension constante tienes que calcular la resistencia limitadora en funcion de la tension de alimentacion que tengas + el numero de led que tengas + el color del led utilizado, ya que segun su color necesita mas o menos tension.

Cuando utilizas fuente de corriente constante no tienes que tener en cuenta nada de esto, el circuito se adapta automaticamente a las condiciones de la carga.


----------



## fly (Oct 6, 2009)

Es que estoy diseñando una especie de fuente de corriente, aunque solo la etapa que controla la corriente, con lo muchos integrados que hay en el mercado.

La mayoría entrega una corriente en continua, utilizando una resistencia para sensar la corriente, pero creo que también hay unos que le metes una tensión continua y le proporciona al LED una señal PWM. Que diferencia puede aver entre ambos en eficiencia, estabilidad, fiabilidad??

Un saludo.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 7, 2009)

¿Como que no se consigue?


----------



## BKAR (Sep 12, 2011)

alguien me podría decir como construir una pequeña fuente de corriente casera??

taba viendo este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/fuente-corriente-constante-dos-pnp-18050/


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 12, 2011)

Acá te dejo ejemplos de fuentes de corriente:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/fuentes-dependientes-60862/#post536511

A diferencia de la fuente que publican en el enlace de *BKAR*, una de las fuentes que publique es independientes de la fuente de alimentación, lo cual es muy importante a la hora de realizar este tipo de fuentes para la aplicación que necesitas. Es decir que si el dia de mañana querés agregar mas leds aumentando la tensión de la fuente, en la fuente de corriente no tenés que hacer nada.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 13, 2011)

Hola.
Mira quí: 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/a/0s922lq6p7gwsc2hhzx6z4e3pl3y.pdf
Figure 26. Current Regulator

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## BKAR (Sep 15, 2011)

gracias por sus respuestas...
...buscaba fuente de corriente en el buscador..y me daba enlaces de fuentes de *voltaje!!! *y eso cualquiera sabe...
había uno con el lm317 porque no revise bien el datasheet!!!
chevere! una pregunta _el aficionado_...se podría hacer lo mismo con el lm350 (3A)
ya que dudo mucho que se puedan acoplar Transistores externos para mayor I


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 15, 2011)

Usá directamente un transistor de potencia como fuente de corriente, nada mas sencillo que eso.

Fuente dependiente de Vcc: Transistor + un par de resistencias + Tus leds... 

Fuente independiente de Vcc: Transistor + un par de resistencias + un par de diodos + Tus leds...


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 15, 2011)

Hola.

Sí se puede hacer con el LM350, sólo mira la hoja de datos del LM350: http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM150.pdf

Mira la página 10.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: También puedes usar transistores para reforzar la capacidad de corriente del LM317 y usarlo como fuente de corriente constante de mayor capacidad de corriente.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yo insisto... con un transistor "solo" armas la fuente.



Sale más barato, y la potencia solo dependerá del transistor.

Ptransistor=Icq*Vceq

Cuanto menor sea la Vceq, mejor trabajará el transistor.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Power-LED-s---simplest-light-with-constant-current/

Saludos y suerte:


----------



## flaco-urbano (Jun 5, 2017)

elaficionado dijo:


> También puedes usar transistores para reforzar la capacidad de corriente del LM317 y usarlo como fuente de corriente constante de mayor capacidad de corriente.



Hola elaficionado. ¿Te puedo pedir un dibujito (esquema) de como conectar el transistor?

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 5, 2017)

Hola a todos , jo enpleyaria un LM338 como fuente de curriente (veer en su hoja de datos técnicos) , basta agregar un resistor debidamente calculado para la curriente elegida o deseada y listo.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 5, 2017)

Bonito reflote.

Pues dendiendo de la corriente que sea podría ser conveniente un regulador conmutado.

Si necesitas transistores es que es batante corriente.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Jun 5, 2017)

La verdad no es mucha la corriente que voy a necesitar y sólo quería aprender algo más. 
De paso les cuento que sí me interesaría armar una fuente de corriente constante para unas tiras de LED's y estimo que la corriente como máximo será de 0.3A.

¿Creen que funcione el circuito de la imagen? Lo simulé en Livewire y no tuve buenos resultados.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 5, 2017)

Hola caro Don flaco-urbano ese circuito arriba no es una fuente de curriente y si un seguidor de tensión , una fuente de curriente funciona en realidad con un transistor PNP donde lo resistor "R2" es conectado en lo emisor , la base estas bien como estas  y la salida de corriente constante es lo colector del transistor PNP.
La curriente constante es :CC=(Vz- VBE)/ R2
!Suerte en las simulaciones virtuales!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 6, 2017)

Hola.

Mira aquí:Fuente regulable +/-1.2V a +/-30V y 5A a 7A (maximo)
reemplaza el LM78XX o LM7800 por el LM317

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 6, 2017)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/458207/ _
> reemplaza el LM78XX o LM7800 por el LM317
> ...


Pero ese arriba es un diseño de una fuente de tensión y no una fuente de curriente  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Jun 6, 2017)

Una lástima que las imágenes del siguiente topic https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuentes-dependientes-60862/#post536511 se dañaron. Y les cuento que obtuve más que excelentes resultados con el circuito de la imagen. La corriente es constante sin importar la tensión de entrada.

Gracias a todos y a vos también Daniel Lopes por ayudarme SIEMPRE.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2017)

Creo que si abrís una cuenta gratuita en  https://imageshack.us/signup   podrias verlas


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 6, 2017)

No recuerdo exactamente la fuente de corriente que subí que me pediste, pero seguro que serían algo así:



Fijate que la carga sería el potenciómetro. A medida que se varía su valor, la caída de tensión varía, pero no su corriente, siempre es 10mA constantes.

La corriente queda fijada por:

Icq=(2*Vdiodo-Vbe)/Re

Por los valores arrojados en la simulación:

2*Vdiodo=1,12V, Vbe=0,66V => Re=47 Ohms => Icq=10mA

En la realidad 2*Vdiodo=1,4V y Vre=0,7V aproximádamente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 6, 2017)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> No recuerdo exactamente la fuente de corriente que subí que me pediste, pero seguro que serían algo así:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 157024
> 
> ...



Versión de fuente de curriente con transistor NPN 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 6, 2017)

Hola.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Verificar el orden correcto de los terminales o patas (pins).


----------



## flaco-urbano (Jun 7, 2017)

Muchísimas gracias _cosmefulanito04_, excelente explicación.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 7, 2017)

Hola.

Es un dibujo que ya estaba hecho, pero es bueno que haya hecho notar ese detalle.

Ya corregí el error.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

